
Fast Forward Labs Joins Cloudera - diyang
http://vision.cloudera.com/fast-forward/
======
williamsmj
[http://blog.fastforwardlabs.com/2017/09/07/to-the-
future.htm...](http://blog.fastforwardlabs.com/2017/09/07/to-the-future.html)

